
Ask HN: How to secure an old android phone that is no longer supported - fosco
does anyone know any tips to update an older phone that is no longer supported by the manufacturer&#x2F;carrier (I am not sure which)<p>I am still stuck on Marshmellow and find myself increasingly frustrated by the lack of updates especially when reading about the recent issues on the September Android Security Bulletin [0]<p>I am considering LineageOS but I think I am done with android in general and I do not think postmarketOS is developed to a point where I could make phone calls and texts or participate in data plans.<p>my preference in the immediate near future is to keep my phone without changing OS but know I will switch to postmarketOS type solution as soon as it is ready for general use (phone&#x2F;data&#x2F;work with carrier cell towers)<p>[0]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;source.android.com&#x2F;security&#x2F;bulletin&#x2F;2017-09-01
======
jinnko
It seems you're on the right track. Using a postmarketOS is your only option,
but depends very much on the device you have and whether the community is
supporting it.

------
limeblack
It isn't clear to me what phone you have but it sounds like you are trying to
save money. You can buy a Nexus 5 for $80 on eBay. Update it to your prefered
version of LineageOS. I have found the Google phones to run much better and
have better driver support then random Android phones.

Why don't you want to change the OS?

~~~
fosco
I want to change the OS, but lineageOS is based on android, I specifically am
done with google.

I will see what I can do in my extremely low knowledge in how I can contribute
to postmarketOS as I think that is the best route and will hopefully allow me
to play with it in a similar way I play with a linux box.

~~~
limeblack
That makes sense. To be fair I wouldn't call myself an Android or iPhone fan
but it is the only thing that has Applications. Ok sounds like postmarketOS is
your best option.

------
chefkoch
I'm using lineageos aka cyanogenmod for years. There is no problem with every
day use.

